# New grow box



## Ad1 (Feb 3, 2005)

Just finished a new grow box and i'm pretty proud of it, so thought i'd share some of the pics with you

The growbox has a 400w hps and is mianly for flowering, 

The other pic is veg growth under a 400w metal halide


----------



## Diseased Strain (Feb 7, 2005)

Looks like my first grow. Good on ya man. Keep up the good work.


----------

